# Fischbilder 2015



## Goldkäferchen (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo
ich hole mal ein altes Thema vor und zeig euch ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Teich.
LG
Goldkäferchen
Edit by Christine: Nein, wir machen da mal ein neues Thema draus


----------



## ina1912 (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo Goldkaeferchen! 
Da sind ja wieder Deine hübschen Fische zu sehen! Der gelbweissgescheckte ist ja schön, den hab ich noch nie auf Deinen Bildern gesehen, ist der neu? Wo kann man denn die bekommen? Oder gibts da schon Junge davon? Such ich nämlich schon seit ich vor Jahren solche mal in einem Schauteich gesehen hab...
meine scheckigen sind mit rot und orange, und die gelben haben allenfalls mal weisse Flossen.
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo, Ina, 
den gelb-weißen Fisch hab' ich im Futterhaus in Berlin letztes Jahr gekauft. Mit Jungen ist es etwas schwierig. Ich hab' noch Goldorfen im Teich, da haben die Jungen keine Chance.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (23. Mai 2015)

Na dann werd ich mich mal umschauen!  Eigentlich wollte ich ja gar nicht mehr nach zuwachs gucken gehen..aber einer geht noch. Meine Blauorfen schnappen übrigens auch jeglichen Nachwuchs von meinen hübschen Gescheckten weg.. hast Du gleich mehrere gekauft oder nur den einen?
lg ina


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Mai 2015)

Keine besonders Guten Bilder von 2014.
Mal schauen ob ich dieses Jahr bessere bekomme.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Mai 2015)

Hi, Ina,
meinte nicht Futterhaus, sondern "Freßnapf", sorry.
Ja, das mit" nicht noch mehr kaufen", kenne ich nur zu gut! Wenn Du dann davor stehst, gefällt Dir bestimmt einer, den Du noch nicht hast! Viel Glück!
Ich hatte damals noch einige Shubunkis gekauft und dies Jahr einen kleinen Schwarzen, aber der ist noch so scheu und versteckt sich.
Vor einigen Wochen hat ein __ Fischreiher hier gewütet, jetzt hab' ich Schnüre über'n Teich gespannt, das Einzige, was hilft.
Viel Erfolg heute bzgl. Deines ungewünschten "Mitbewohners" unter'm Dach!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2015)

Moin Goldkäferchen!
danke für Deine Wünsche! Ich schreib dann was im Marderthema..
nochmal zu den Fischchen: der schwarze auf Deinen Fotos ist der neue oder ist der schon vom letzten Jahr? Einen schwarzen hatte Dir doch der __ Reiher mal gestohlen.... gut, das Du nun auch Angelsehne davor hast!
 ich war eben mal Fotos machen von meinem Schecken. Eigentlich ist der mehr orange als gelb, aber in der grellen Morgensonne sieht er Deinem doch recht ähnlich, vor allem auch der Doppelschleierschwanz. Wir vergleichen mal die Bilder, vielleicht muss ich ja gar nicht mehr auf die Suche nach einer neuen Farbe gehen...
        
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2015)

Nochmal ein paar aktuelle Bilder.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (14. Juni 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 146036 Anhang anzeigen 146037 Anhang anzeigen 146038 Anhang anzeigen 146039 Anhang anzeigen 146041
> Keine besonders Guten Bilder von 2014.
> Mal schauen ob ich dieses Jahr bessere bekomme.



Phhh, nicht nur die Bilder sind schlecht, Deine Butterfly sind einfach nur häßlich .!!!
Warum gibst Du die nicht mir 
Ich habe eine Vorliebe für häßliche Fische , ( und ich würde dann viel schönere Bilder machen )


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juni 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Vorliebe für häßliche Fische , ( und ich würde dann viel schönere Bilder machen )


Wenn ich dir sage für wie viel ich die Gekauft habe wirst du auch nach so hässlichen Fischen weinen.
* defekter Link entfernt *
Da war einfach eine große Regentonne in welcher ich gekeschert habe. Nur die, welche mir gefallen haben habe ich mit genommen......hatte gedacht, dass vielleicht die Hälfte schlapp macht wenn Sie so in den Teich kommt.....habe deshalb noch einen größeren aus den Verkaufsaquarien mit genommen. Also nur Butterfly mit Grin oder Metalic und Farben in den Brustflossen.

Von den gekauften ist nur einer gestorben. Der Rest ist zum Teil explodiert vom Wachstum. Wollte ja nur 7 Koi. Hatte auch schon die beiden Japan Butterfly Koi. Jetzt ist nur noch Platz für einen.


----------



## jolantha (14. Juni 2015)

Totto, danke für den Link


----------



## ina1912 (23. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, ich hole das Thema noch mal hoch... es wird doch noch mehr hübsche Fischfotos bei Euch geben?!
hier noch eins von mir, und da passt eigentlich nur eine Unterschrift drunter: HUNGER!!!
  
lg ina


----------



## herdsch (24. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

darf ich vorstellen, das ist Bruno:

Info: Es gibt noch Fix und Foxi aber die sind am Grund geblieben am Tag der Fotosession


----------



## Benny337 (6. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
Ich habe wieder mal im meinem Teich fotografiert und diese Bilder sind daraus geworden.


----------



## PeterW (6. Okt. 2015)

Hi,
was ist der schwarze denn für einer???
Gruss Peter


----------



## Benny337 (6. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Peter,
Das ist ein Löffelstör.


----------



## lotta (6. Okt. 2015)

Oha  Ina,
ziemlich viel "Fischgewusel",
in Deinem Gewässer.
Viel Glück für das kommende Jahr


Hier mal meine verhältnismäßig kleine Bande:


----------



## ina1912 (7. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Lotta!
das Fischgewusel ist schon seit Jahren das selbe und fast alles käuflich erworben! Nachwuchs gibts bei mir so gut wie keinen, es kommen im Jahr höchstens 2-3 goldfische durch. Den Rest der Brut fressen immer die Orfen weg und wohl auch die Goldies selbst. Und Libellenlarven und wer da noch so alles als Mitesser zu bezeichnen ist. Leider waren immer mal wieder Verluste einzelner Tiere zu beklagen. Am Anfang wars der __ Reiher bevor ich die Angelsehne hatte. Aber auch Katze, __ Ringelnatter haben mal den einen oder anderen erwischt. Auch Eisunfälle und frühes Ableben nach Verletzungen hat es schon mal gegeben, so dass sich die Zahl der Goldfische nicht von allein erhöht. Die Blauorfen vermehren sich nicht, da ihnen die Fliesstrecke auf Kies fehlt.
also ich bin froh, wenn die Zahl einigermaßen konstant ist.
lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Okt. 2015)

Hi Benny,

wie groß ist der Polyodon spathula? Und vor allem was frißt so ein an sich spezialisierter (Zoo)__ Planktonfresser eigentlich in einem Teich

MfG Frank


----------



## Micha61 (7. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Benny,

also Deine "Pfütze", allererste Sahne
Die __ Wimpelkarpfen, sind wie es ausschaut, auch am Tag unterwegs ?
Meine werden erst gegen Abend aktiv, dann hämmern sie die Algen ab.

LG Micha


----------



## Benny337 (7. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Frank, Hallo Micha61
Meine Löffelstöre(2 stk) sind seit 3 Jahren im Teich.Mit so 30 cm länge gekauft.
Löffelstöre sind auf Schwimmfutter gewöhnt.Am liebsten fressen die Sera Koifutter( zweifärbig).Mittelweile sind die zwei Jungs so um 80-90 cm gross.
Die __ Wimpelkarpfen sind immer unterwegs und suchen nach fressbares.
Nach meinen Beobachtungen sind die Wimpler immer weniger schreckhaft.
Bei rumschnorcheln kann ich die Jungs einfach auf die Seite schieben weil die nicht weg wollen .
Wimpler sind Schwarmfische also man sollte schon 5-6 haben.Bei mir schwimmen 9 stk seit 3 Jahren ohne Verluste, mit eine Größe 30-40 cm.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Okt. 2015)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Mit so 30 cm länge gekauft.
> Löffelstöre sind auf Schwimmfutter gewöhnt.Am liebsten fressen die Sera Koifutter( zweifärbig).Mittelweile sind die zwei Jungs so um 80-90 cm gross.


Puh. Wie groß dürfen die in deinem Teich noch werden? 
Hatte bei Natutgart schon welche gesehen.

Echt schick die Tiere. Wenn die mit so einfachen Mitteln gefüttert werden können, musst du die unbedingt Nachzüchten


----------



## Micha61 (8. Okt. 2015)

Moin Benny,

ich hatte vor 8 Wochen das Glück, 3 größere Wimpler ( 40-50 cm) günstig zu kaufen. Sind 5 Jahre und an kalte Überwinterung gewöhnt.
Anfangs waren sie auch tagsüber unterwegs, aber scheinbar ist das Futterangebot ausreichend, so dass sie nun nur noch Nachts fressen wollen.
Etwas Sinkfutter/Störfutter und rote Mückenlarven gibt es zusätzlich, muss nur höllisch aufpassen, das der Koi nicht alles wegfrisst und verfettet.


Benny337 schrieb:


> die Jungs einfach auf die Seite schieben weil die nicht weg wollen


Ich konnte meine auch, einfach mit der Hand, aus der Quarantäne heben, hat die nicht gestört.


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Echt schick die Tiere.




LG Micha


----------



## Benny337 (8. Okt. 2015)

Hier noch Bilder mit __ Wimpelkarpfen für Micha61 
Tottoabs wie gross die Löffelstöre im
meinem Teich werden, kann ich nicht sagen.Mal sehen.
Mit vermehren wird sicher nichts, das ist eine andere Liga .
Lg Benny


----------



## Micha61 (9. Okt. 2015)

Hi Benny,

klasse Fotos !!!
Da Du einen recht großen Teich hast, ich hab mei mir etwas rumschwimmen, der wird zu groß für meinen Tümpel.
Willste haben ?

   

LG Micha


----------



## Benny337 (9. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Micha, geil hee 
Danke, aber bei mir schwimmt auch immer wieder etwas ...(Benedictus winterhartis)
Natürlich ohne Sauna.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Okt. 2015)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Danke, aber bei mir schwimmt auch immer wieder etwas ...(Benedictus winterhartis)
> Natürlich ohne Sauna.


 Habe ich nicht gestern irgendwo geschrieben...morgen gibt es Schnee...da ist er.


----------



## Micha61 (10. Okt. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> morgen gibt es Schnee.


man, höhr bloß auf damit, hab grad nen ziemliches technisches Prob am Teich, da kann ich das die nächsten Wochen, gar nicht gebrauchen.

Wünsch Euch, ein schönes WE
Micha


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Okt. 2015)

Hi Benedikt,

mal schauen ob es bei meinen nächsten Freiluftplanschen Ende November auch Schnee liegt

MfG Frank


----------



## Benny337 (10. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Jungs,
Bei uns liegt kein Schnee! Die Bilder sind von letzten Winter!
Aktuell bei mir : 9 C" Luft und Wasser 13 C".
So wenn ich da schon was schreibe, hier noch Bilder(Juli/August) Notropis bei leichen im Teich.
Lg B.


----------

